

Ask HN: Do you check for HTTPS before signing up for a site? - 6thSigma


======
geekam
It used to be only at sites where I have to give (often mandatory) PII and
CC/payment information but these days I get annoyed when at least the login
page of the site is not HTTPS.

------
t0
Only if I'm entering credit card or other important information.

------
AznHisoka
To be honest, I don't check at all, and most normal people probably don't.

------
ancarda
I use HTTPS Everywhere so I rarely check for SSL.

~~~
iancarroll
You can't use HTTPS everywhere if there isn't SSL...

~~~
dangrossman
HTTPS Everywhere with a capital E.

<https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere>

~~~
iancarroll
Interesting!

